# Is a small propane grill worth it?



## salilsurendran (Jul 4, 2019)

Hello,
   I live in a condo with a patio and so I have no backyard. I cook steak right now in cast iron pan and an electric oven using a technique like this. It tastes ok but when I cook steak it fills the whole house with smoke. I also wanted to cook pork chops and grill chicken. I have an electric grill. I was wondering if buying a propane grill for a single person will make any difference to the taste of food vs cooking it in an electric oven?


----------



## siege (Jul 4, 2019)

A small propane grill would probably be an improvement, with a live flame, and perhaps a pellet or chip box to infuse some smoke flavor.
 On the other hand, you would open up up some interesting choices with a small pellet grill / smoker. Smoke, grill, bake, broil ,and more.
Last night I baked chocolate chip cookies in my Pit Boss, today there is a brisket and a pork shoulder going low and slow. Last Sunday it was a spatchcock chicken, really juicy, but with crispy skin.


----------



## IH 1026 (Jul 4, 2019)

Personally, I would get one of the little Weber Smokey Joe grills.  It uses charcoal, but the food tastes better because of it (in my opinion).  Smokey Joe grills cost around $30.

For steaks, sear it hot and fast with the charcoal chimney, then dump coals in your Smokey Joe to finish it to the proper temperature.


----------



## JCAP (Jul 4, 2019)

I’d also check if there are any regulations in your complex. Some places won’t let you have anything with live fire. (Maybe you already checked this but just in case!)

I second the small non-propane options but I got a lot of mileage and good food out of a tiny propane grill!


----------



## Norwester55 (Jul 4, 2019)

I received a Weber Q Series single burner gas grill for an award at work and used it for a few years. I used it in place of my double burner Weber and loved it. I'd still be using it but it got totaled during my move a few months ago and since I have the Spirit II, no real reason to replace it. I'm sure you could use a chip pan with it or just make packets with chips and foil. They're $180 and up depending on model on Amazon/Lowes/Home Depot.


----------



## salilsurendran (Jul 4, 2019)

JCAP said:


> I’d also check if there are any regulations in your complex. Some places won’t let you have anything with live fire. (Maybe you already checked this but just in case!)
> 
> I second the small non-propane options but I got a lot of mileage and good food out of a tiny propane grill!


yes my community management will only allow propane


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 4, 2019)

Indoor smokeless grill like Bearcarver has been testing an option, or are you going for the smoke ?


----------



## tallbm (Jul 4, 2019)

salilsurendran said:


> Hello,
> I live in a condo with a patio and so I have no backyard. I cook steak right now in cast iron pan and an electric oven using a technique like this. It tastes ok but when I cook steak it fills the whole house with smoke. I also wanted to cook pork chops and grill chicken. I have an electric grill. I was wondering if buying a propane grill for a single person will make any difference to the taste of food vs cooking it in an electric oven?





salilsurendran said:


> yes my community management will only allow propane



Hi there and welcome!

The answer is that YES it will definitely be an improvement over your cast iron and oven approach.  
I use propane over charcoal grills because I simply do not have time to start a fire, get the fire right, let the fire burn out, and then clean ash from the grill before the next use.  A charcoal grill does impart better flavor and I would never argue otherwise, BUT I will argue all day that it doesn't impart such better flavor that it is worth the extra time (to me).  Gas grills produce mighty fine food!  I like to think of charcoal vs propane the same way I look at using salt.  Kosher tastes better than table salt but it's not worth my time to go to the store and buy kosher if I have table salt in front of me to use 

On a good entry level 2 burner propane grill I can have amazing steaks for 2-6 people cooked from start to finish in 15 minutes.  I start the grill and go inside and prep the steaks (pull from fridge and season).  When the steaks are done being prepped, a GOOD entry level grill on high is already searing hot (over 550F) and I throw the steaks on.  
I do 3-4 min on each side for medium rare to medium and pull.  I turn off the grill and close the propane tank off.
Take everything inside and eat while the grill cools off.
Clean up dirty dishes and save left overs and the grill is cool by the end of th emeal.  I now walk outside and cover the grill.  
The whole ordeal from beginning to end can be as fast as 45 minutes!

Since your apartment complex allows a propane grill I would encourage you to get one, 110%.

Now the key is to get a propane grill that gives you 80-100 BTU's per square inch of cooking surface!  Most gas grills, expensive or cheap, often fail to meet this simple requirement 

I bought my girlfriend an entry level propane grill that does 100 BTU's per square inch for $75 brand new back in 2016 and MAN I love that little grill for what it is!!!
Unfortunately you can't get it for $75 anymore but I found it here for a decent price when compared to the other grills that are more expensive yet less performant AND I can vouch that this grill has everything you need to make a great steak as it gets super hot and it was pretty simple to assemble.  It lacks elegance, bells, and whistles but overachieves in performance and functionality and that is what really matters here:

Another less expensive entry level option that also meets the 100 BTU per square inch requirement is this Huntington grill:

I believe Huntington usually comes through on the BTU's  because I bought my current home grill on craigslist because it met the BTU requirements and it just so happened to be a Huntington... but a much higher end grill than the entry level one in the link. 

If I were in your shoes or recommending a starter propane grill I would not hesitate at all with the Thermos (1st link).  
Seeing as how I have a higher end Huntington at home I would also give the entry level Huntington (2nd link) good consideration.

With any entry level grill I would also invest in a long grill lighter as you never know if the push button ignition will work, or for how long it will work.  My girlfriends still works to this day.  Here is an extra long grill lighter that should last a while:

I hope this info helps and I hope you get to grilling really good steaks and other food soon!


----------



## salilsurendran (Jul 4, 2019)

tallbm said:


> Hi there and welcome!
> 
> The answer is that YES it will definitely be an improvement over your cast iron and oven approach.
> I use propane over charcoal grills because I simply do not have time to start a fire, get the fire right, let the fire burn out, and then clean ash from the grill before the next use.  A charcoal grill does impart better flavor and I would never argue otherwise, BUT I will argue all day that it doesn't impart such better flavor that it is worth the extra time (to me).  Gas grills produce mighty fine food!  I like to think of charcoal vs propane the same way I look at using salt.  Kosher tastes better than table salt but it's not worth my time to go to the store and buy kosher if I have table salt in front of me to use
> ...


Thanks for the detailed reply. Could you please share the links to the products you are recommeding?


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 4, 2019)

They all have there place . Not sure of your price range , but if it's not an issue , get yourself a nice gas grill . Don't matter if your cooking for one or not . I fried chicken wings on mine tonight . I also bake alot of bread on it . Very useful . They are way more than convenient . I have a Genesis 310 . was hard to spend the money ,,, but no regrets after 4 years of use . I love it .


----------



## Sparky9 (Jul 4, 2019)

I’m not sure what your price range is but my coworker has a pellet grill (rec tec) that is just big (or small enough???) enough to cook two racks of ribs on.  He has brought it to work and we have made some dang good chicken.  He says it will go up to around 500 deg. F so you can definitely get some good searing action going. 

I just bought a pit barrel cooker and it is a rib and chicken machine with a small footprint.  It turned out some ok steaks but I have only tried it once.  I’m sure with practice it will get better as I am still learning the cooker.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 4, 2019)

Since you can only use propane. Then I would recommend a Weber Q. I've had mine for close to 15 years. Never been a problem and cooks well. I also got the optional folding stand for it.


----------



## Sparky9 (Jul 4, 2019)

salilsurendran said:


> yes my community management will only allow propane



Sorry, I read the OP but missed this.


----------



## tallbm (Jul 5, 2019)

salilsurendran said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply. Could you please share the links to the products you are recommeding?





Click here for Thermos 265 2-Burner  Propane Grill $158

Click here for Huntington 24025 Liquid Propane Gas Grill $139.99

Click here for BBQ Lighter $7.99


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jul 5, 2019)

If propane is all that is acceptable then by all means. That small Weber would be a good choice if you are only cooking for yourself or maybe just one or two other people. 

G


----------



## Steve H (Jul 5, 2019)

The Weber Q has plenty of space for two healthy eaters.


----------



## wild west (Jul 5, 2019)

I agree with tallbm. Enough Btu's is very important for high heat searing for things like steak. I had a weber q for 10 years and it was a great dependable grill but never got a properly seared steak on it.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 5, 2019)

wild west said:


> I agree with tallbm. Enough Btu's is very important for high heat searing for things like steak. I had a weber q for 10 years and it was a great dependable grill but never got a properly seared steak on it.



Strange, mine does fine with searing. The only time it didn't work well was because a lot of the holes on the burner were plugged.


----------



## krj (Jul 5, 2019)

I bought a Weber Spirit II a 2 months ago, and I have been absolutely thrilled with it. If I haven't used it 40+ times since I bought it, I'd be surprised. It's a three burner so doing low and slow offset/indirect cooking is a breeze. It also dials in and maintains steady temps during those times where I'm doing say a reverse sear steak. It's been pretty consistent also, I eat chicken thighs probably 2-4 meals a week and I call it my 26 minute chicken based on how I sear, then indirect cook the thighs.

The grill itself is a little pricey, but it has a bumper to bumper 10 year warranty which is a helluva warranty for a grill.

Don't get me wrong, I still love my Weber Kettle, but like you I don't always have the time to light and wait on a chimney of coals to be ready. With the Spirit II I can be hot and cooking in 5 minutes, which allows me the time to cook my lunch fresh in the morning.


----------



## zwiller (Jul 5, 2019)

As far as taste, if the oven's burner has enough BTU, you might not really impressed with a grill.  We actually prefer pan seared over grilled most often BUT my grill's side burner is 12K BTU.  That said, the convenience...  Grill wins hands down. No stink, no heat, no clean up, etc.  If you get a grill, get one with a side burner.


----------



## salilsurendran (Jul 6, 2019)

What do you guys think about this grill


----------



## tallbm (Jul 6, 2019)

salilsurendran said:


> What do you guys think about this grill



I'm sure it would be ok but it is only 71.4 BTU's per square inch of cooking surface.  That falls below the desired range of 80-100 BTU of square inch.
The closer you get to the 80-100 BTU per square inch, the better the ability to cook steaks and sear meat.  The sear is one of the main factors for a really good steak.

If that grill was all I could afford or the only option I had I would go with it or find one for similar price that gave more BTU per square inch... if there is one :)


----------



## greatfx1959 (Jul 7, 2019)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Expert-G...U-Gas-Grill-with-Side-Shelves-Black/736502457

i use this one when its just the wife and me..........steaks, corn, chicken wings.......all have been great on it.


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 7, 2019)

I am a firm believer in the convenience of propane. There is a large, high-end built in propane grill on the patio that gets used very often. I converted my custom built smoker that I got a couple years ago to run on propane. It still uses wood chunks for smoking but heat source is propane and it's WAY easy to dial in the exact temp you want due to being equipped with a micro adjustable needle valve to regulate the flow of propane. I just recently got the Santa Maria grill and immediately built and installed a 4-burner propane log lighting system in it. That is just used for lighting the logs for cooking but it makes the grill far more usable. I can be up and cooking in a matter of a few minutes with the propane running wide open to light the wood. The only 2 cookers I have that are not using propane in some way are the digital electric sausage smoker and the BGE. No question that there are flavor benefits to charcoal and/or wood but you can certainly turn out some world class food on a propane grill, and there's no ash mess to clean up when done and no wait time to start cooking while the coals get lit up.

Adding fuel to the fire,
Robert


----------



## tallbm (Jul 7, 2019)

tx smoker said:


> I am a firm believer in the convenience of propane. There is a large, high-end built in propane grill on the patio that gets used very often. I converted my custom built smoker that I got a couple years ago to run on propane. It still uses wood chunks for smoking but heat source is propane and it's WAY easy to dial in the exact temp you want due to being equipped with a micro adjustable needle valve to regulate the flow of propane. I just recently got the Santa Maria grill and immediately built and installed a 4-burner propane log lighting system in it. That is just used for lighting the logs for cooking but it makes the grill far more usable. I can be up and cooking in a matter of a few minutes with the propane running wide open to light the wood. The only 2 cookers I have that are not using propane in some way are the digital electric sausage smoker and the BGE. No question that there are flavor benefits to charcoal and/or wood but you can certainly turn out some world class food on a propane grill, and there's no ash mess to clean up when done and no wait time to start cooking while the coals get lit up.
> 
> Adding fuel to the fire,
> Robert



I'm with you there 100% brother!
I never thought about a santa maria and propane that would be way cool!


----------



## salilsurendran (Jul 7, 2019)

tallbm said:


> I'm sure it would be ok but it is only 71.4 BTU's per square inch of cooking surface.  That falls below the desired range of 80-100 BTU of square inch.
> The closer you get to the 80-100 BTU per square inch, the better the ability to cook steaks and sear meat.  The sear is one of the main factors for a really good steak.
> 
> If that grill was all I could afford or the only option I had I would go with it or find one for similar price that gave more BTU per square inch... if there is one :)


I guess this one is above 100 BTU/sq inch and is a good price too https://www.homedepot.com/p/Nexgril...ickid=3G50T0R99xyJRcqwUx0Mo34VUklWrB2zQSGu2M0


----------



## fullborebbq (Jul 8, 2019)

This one is something I used when I was in your situation. Apartment complex with a balcony no live fire grills allowed. If you learn how to use it it will serve your needs well.  

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Char-Broil-Table-Top-Gas-Grill/16422835


----------



## Steve H (Jul 8, 2019)

fullborebbq said:


> This one is something I used when I was in your situation. Apartment complex with a balcony no live fire grills allowed. If you learn how to use it it will serve your needs well.
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Char-Broil-Table-Top-Gas-Grill/16422835



I buy those all the time when I go on vacation to cottages or such. I have a nice clean grill to use. And either leave it for the next person(s) to use. Or just toss it.


----------



## Carrie Waltz (Jul 17, 2019)

Hi, my friend's recieved Weber last week. Propane tank is hidden and it's perfect for his balcony! We tested it on Sunday, and now I'm thinking of buying it too, works perfectly and burgers were delicious.
I think you should consider gas grill, I liked it better than electic one my parents have (maybe I was too impressed grilling on it, but it's worth the money)
Was anyone upset with weber 46110001?


----------



## Steve H (Jul 17, 2019)

It looks like a fine little grill. I don't mind spending a bit more for quality. And Weber is a quality grill. I've had my Weber Q for years now. And it not given me a bit of trouble.


----------



## Carrie Waltz (Jul 17, 2019)

Steve H said:


> It looks like a fine little grill. I don't mind spending a bit more for quality. And Weber is a quality grill. I've had my Weber Q for years now. And it not given me a bit of trouble.


I'm doing some reseach on grills, found these grills that I like and can afford, but it's hard to choose! My parents advise Char-Broil as it's cheeper, my friend is so happy with Weber, but you say there're some issues. I'm thinking of Fuego now, that comes first on those reviews, as it's not too cheep and super slim.
Don't know what to do
What do you say about those gas grills?


----------



## Steve H (Jul 18, 2019)

Carrie Waltz said:


> I'm doing some reseach on grills, found these grills that I like and can afford, but it's hard to choose! My parents advise Char-Broil as it's cheeper, my friend is so happy with Weber, but you say there're some issues. I'm thinking of Fuego now, that comes first on those reviews, as it's not too cheep and super slim.
> Don't know what to do
> What do you say about those gas grills?



Fuego looks good. Small cooking area. Though it wouldn't be a problem for cooking for 2. Do some research here on the Weber Spirit II. You'll find some good feedback on that one.


----------



## zwiller (Jul 18, 2019)

Having spent plenty of time at Lowe's recently for materials to run power to nephew's pool I'd suggest actually going to some stores and looking at the clearances.  Doubt these deals are online.


----------



## jdixon (Apr 28, 2022)

tallbm said:


> Hi there and welcome!
> 
> The answer is that YES it will definitely be an improvement over your cast iron and oven approach.
> I use propane over charcoal grills because I simply do not have time to start a fire, get the fire right, let the fire burn out, and then clean ash from the grill before the next use.  A charcoal grill does impart better flavor and I would never argue otherwise, BUT I will argue all day that it doesn't impart such better flavor that it is worth the extra time (to me).  Gas grills produce mighty fine food!  I like to think of charcoal vs propane the same way I look at using salt.  Kosher tastes better than table salt but it's not worth my time to go to the store and buy kosher if I have table salt in front of me to use
> ...


Is there a law against having BBQ grills on the balcony in Denver? Please advise looking to purchase a grill and want to be sure I get the right one. Thanks!


----------



## mike243 (Apr 28, 2022)

Thats all up to the buildings owner ,


----------



## bbqjefff (Apr 28, 2022)

It would definitely be an improvement. Go for it.


----------



## fxsales1959 (Apr 28, 2022)

salilsurendran said:


> Hello,
> I live in a condo with a patio and so I have no backyard. I cook steak right now in cast iron pan and an electric oven using a technique like this. It tastes ok but when I cook steak it fills the whole house with smoke. I also wanted to cook pork chops and grill chicken. I have an electric grill. I was wondering if buying a propane grill for a single person will make any difference to the taste of food vs cooking it in an electric oven?


We love our little Charbroil x-200. runs hot which is good for steaks, skirts,etc.Also use it on the boat. Less expensive thn the weber Q series,. you just have to keep the infrared grid clean. our is 7 years old and only replaced the grid.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Apr 28, 2022)

For those of  you who find the little CharBroil grill to fit your needs here's a better deal at Lowes.



			https://www.lowes.com/pd/Char-Broil-11000-BTU-190-sq-in-Portable-Gas-Grill/999981638


----------



## rc4u (Apr 28, 2022)

propane is fine. if ya want a smaller one. just dont buy one of those 10-12 thousand btu's. get a 20 thousand btu.      my old weber Genisus gets 550 degrees easy. when i want smoke i just throw some chunks on the burners


----------



## rc4u (Apr 28, 2022)

or this.. i have the older round one    https://www.campchef.com/shop/cast-...-shop/cast-iron-charcoal-grill/CC-CIGR19.html


----------



## tallbm (Apr 28, 2022)

jdixon said:


> Is there a law against having BBQ grills on the balcony in Denver? Please advise looking to purchase a grill and want to be sure I get the right one. Thanks!


I'm not sure, that is up to your local laws, fire codes, and apartment building policies.  Any of those could prohibit having an open flame grill.

I've never used one but Webber makes an electric grill with a grill stand that is basically an outdoor griddle.  Seemed to have good reviews and would satisfy being no flame BUT isn't the same as a propane grill.

When I lived in an apartment complex I built a wood lattice that I covered with cloth on the inside so it was a "privacy" blind for my patio.
I then used my propane grill there.

My apartment had a similar policy but when talking with the girls who worked the office, the main concern was that the fire department couldn't see open flame grills when doing inspections.  So this was my work around since the apartment didnt really care as long as the fire department didn't ding them.

So, you might have some options but in any case don't burn down the place haha. :)


----------

